# Hotel Closures/Liquidations - Is stock auctioned off?



## CN624 (12 Aug 2009)

Is there a website where I can find out if hotel stock is being auctioned off?


----------



## mcaul (12 Aug 2009)

sometimes it is auctioned off, but most times it is sold as a job lot to one buyer who then sells it piecemeal.

best option is to contact the liquidator directly and let him know your interest in buying items. details of liquidators appointed to various companies can be found on www.insolvencyjournal.ie


----------

